# New rx (for me) - effexor and remeron



## msreader (May 3, 2007)

I have severe depression and have been spriraling downward since about April. I was on elavil for years but because of the weight gain I got off of it and tried new meds. Big mistake. Anyway, the psychiatrist prescribed effexor and remeron for me. Do any of you take that combo? If so, how has it helped/hurt the IBS-D prone among you? Also, has it helped the depression? Thanks for any info!


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

msreader said:


> I have severe depression and have been spriraling downward since about April. I was on elavil for years but because of the weight gain I got off of it and tried new meds. Big mistake. Anyway, the psychiatrist prescribed effexor and remeron for me. Do any of you take that combo? If so, how has it helped/hurt the IBS-D prone among you? Also, has it helped the depression? Thanks for any info!


I can't comment about the combination of meds. However, I too was on elavil, and it did nothing for my pain. Then I was put on Effexor XR (starting at 75 mg/day and going up to as much as 225/day). I generally don't have IBS D, though on very rare occassions I suppose I do. Anyway, I was much more constipated on Effexor than I had been on Elavil (which frankly I don't think had an effect on my body at all). So I suspect it might help D, at least on the higher dosages (150mg/day was when I start to feel an effect in this regard). I don't think Effexor helped my symptoms of depression. I read about the success of Effexor on the general population at some point (it might have even been the medication information tablet that came with my Effexor) and even Wyeth (company that makes or distributes, or whatever) Effexor has claimed that you shouldn't take it if you had suicidal thoughts, which evidently does not mean it is effective in getting rid of severe depression. In any event, Effexor was said to be most effective in treating anxiety... so maybe if your depression is related to the stresses in your life in some way, Effexor can help you...Sorry I couldn't comment about the combination of drugs you are going to be taking. I hope your depression improves soon, though; I know how hard it is, especially in combination with IBS....


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't take that combo either but I am on Effexor XR (which is different to just Effexor I think). I'm finding it's starting to help with my anxiety and depression but I'm on 225mg a day. At 75 it wasn't helping me mentally. It's also helped quite a lot with my D. I don't get bad C on it but I haven't had D since I've been on it. It does give me terrible rumbly gas though


----------

